# Fugue subjects of Mozart Mass in C minor K427 can combine



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

The fugue subjects of Mozart Mass in C minor K427 (Gloria, Cum Sanctu Spiritu, Sanctus-Osanna) can combine. There is a speculation that if Mozart finished the mass, he would have ended the piece with a final fugue combining all the subjects because they can work together as a multi-subject fugue.

A guy named Jean Zauns composed a quartet based on the subjects to prove it:
https://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/39169a1e65f4619f264f66a5bd93c4f487f89800

I think it's very interesting. I like to think that Mozart _intentionally did it_ as a way to unify the structure of the piece, (regardless of whether he would have written the hypothesized "final fugue" had he finished the piece.)

There are other instances in Mozart where he seems to be interested in linking material, for example:
_-The thematic link between the outer movements of 20th piano concerto ( 



 )
-The D minor andante variations beginning with the same motif as the D major allegro movement in Divertimento K334. 
-The Lutheran hymn "When My Final Hour is At Hand" motif "D-C#-D-E-F" of the individual movements of Requiem.
-The thematic link between the minuet and finale of 41th symphony ( 



 )
-The sharing of material between Fantasie K475 and Sonata K457 ( https://archive.schillerinstitute.com/fid_97-01/984_sub_moral_appen_PDFs/chapter-5.PDF ) _

I think this Mass K427 has several unifying/linking elements as well.

The thematic link between Kyrie (C - Eb - G) and Gloria (C - E - G):

0:23






0:03






The thematic link between Quoniam and Cum Sanctu Spiritu:

2:02






2:24






And as explained above, Mozart also links Gloria, Cum Sanctu Spiritu, Sanctus-Osanna with the concept, "fugue".

What do you think?


----------

